# Dan Henderson's Career



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Okay, so I just watched Dan Henderson on inside MMA. I will begin with, I'm a huge Hendo fan, so I may be a little biased. But I was thinking, does anyone else's career compare to his? I'm not saying he's the GOAT or anything, but if you actually look at his career, it's unreal. 

First he was a two time California state wrestling champion, all-american at Arizona State, then a two time U.S Olympian, no medals, but still a two time Olympian. Then he starts his pro MMA career. Has a couple fights, then wins the UFC 17 Middleweight tournament by beating Calos Newtom. Then wins the Rings King of Kings Tournament, knocking off Babalu, Gilbert Yvel and Big Nog. 

Goes to Pride, not going to go over his Pride career, it's pretty well known. Wins the 183lb championship in Pride and beats Vitor Belfort by UD and Wanderlei Silva by brutal Hendo Hop, in back to back fights winning the LHW title in Pride. Making him the only man to hold two titles in two weight classes at once. 

Comes to the UFC with the collapse of Pride, has two title fights in the UFC, granted both losses, but still against Rampage and A. Silva, not exactly bad losses. Has a close victory over Rich Franklin. Becomes a coach on TUF and gets one of the most brutal KO's I've ever seen on Michael Bisping. 

Now he's going to have a title fight against Jake Shields in SF at MW and possibly another title fight at LHW against Mousasi. Did I mention Dan's 39 with 32 professional fights and he's never been knocked out.

So, he may not be the GOAT, but does anyone else have a resume quite like Dan Henderson?


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Some love for Dan 

Dan had one of the most successful career's in this sport, but get's only small recognisance. He is already 39 and still fights in his prime. Look at guys like Wandy who are still younger, but already struggle a lot more then him. 

Dan deserves a lot more fame and recognition! Look at guys like Randy or Tito who don't even come close at what this guy achieved, but are a lot more famous then him. The UFC thought he wasn't worth the money and let him go without a tear..

He will get a new spring after he beats Jake on CBS and his Legendary status will continue to grow.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

You can add Strikeforce's middleweight title into his collection. Thank god, gotta love Dan Henderson.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

BobbyCooper said:


> Some love for Dan
> 
> Dan had one of the most successful career's in this sport, but get's only small recognisance. He is already 39 and still fights in his prime. Look at guys like Wandy who are still younger, but already struggle a lot more then him.
> 
> ...


It bothers me sometimes that guys like Tito get this crazy hype around them when Dan only gets respect from the hardcore MMA fans. I was glad when he got that huge KO at 100 because it's got people talking about him finally. I'm not even going to get started on the UFC letting him go.....hahah


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

i like dan.

the ufc didnt let him go. he wanted more then he is worth.

accomplishments are great but the UFC doesnt make $ off accomplishments, they make $ off of gate and PPV sales. 

Hendo isnt a big draw. Blame the fans, not the UFC.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

alizio said:


> i like dan.
> 
> the ufc didnt let him go. he wanted more then he is worth.
> 
> ...


Dan may have left for more money, but he was supposed to get a rematch with Silva after he KO'd Bisping and they just gave it to Belfort when he beat Franklin at a catchweight. I think that contributed to it also.


----------



## FiReMaN11d7 (Jun 30, 2009)

This isn't a Hendo appreciation thread without his highlight I made 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S_viSgBM0VQ

(Cannot embed)


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

FiReMaN11d7 said:


> This isn't a Hendo appreciation thread without his highlight I made
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S_viSgBM0VQ
> 
> (Cannot embed)


Got you on the embed :thumbsup:






Cool video man, +rep for Hendo.

The one thing I always remember when I think Dan Henderson, is oddly enough, I seen an interview with Frank Shamrock once where they played word association and when they said Dan Henderson, Frank said "scary" that's all you need to know about Hendo.


----------



## Rastaman (Feb 25, 2010)

If Dan Henderson somehow got signed by UFC again...and then fought and beat A. Silva, he would definitely be in the top 5 of all time in my opinion. I still think Hendo is 2nd best middleweight in the world, behind Silva, at the moment.


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

I think, in spite of his accomplishments, Tito and Randy are more recognized because Hendo has more split decision victories than any MMA fighter I know. That means a lot of his fights could have easily gone either way. He wasn't dominant enough, he was lucky to have won all those fights.


----------



## Ivan (Feb 24, 2007)

All i know that when a friend of mine played this childish game of who would you wanna be if you were a fighter.. he picked GSP and my pick was Dan.. then he looked at me smiling and said you know he has never been knocked out.. of course that can still happen but i don't care..


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

Freelancer said:


> I think, in spite of his accomplishments, Tito and Randy are more recognized because Hendo has more split decision victories than any MMA fighter I know. That means a lot of his fights could have easily gone either way. He wasn't dominant enough, he was lucky to have won all those fights.


well i dont think it was luck it was just the way he fought (lay and...you know the rest) that made his wins split decisions. but if you look at early on he really used his wrestling as opposed to now where he relies on his right hand.Hes had a good career with some big wins and competitive losses.

he was never a real dominant fighter but guys feared him because he could beat anybody put in front of him with his skill-set.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

Hendo > Fedor

he just fought top guys all the time. he came to the UFC when the top guys did and kept fighting them.

all he was missing is a UFC belt. But so is Fedor. But Fedor didnt have 2 belts at once and fight top guys since Pride shutdown like Dan has.

Yea, i said it.

Ppl put too much value on records. Rocky Marciano isnt the greatest boxer ever either and he was undefeated.

The greatest, fight the greatest, win way more then they lose. Think Ali.

Dan is prob my GOAT right now but it will change very soon.

dont worry, everybody knows im flame retarded. but your hard pressed to find somebody who has fought at a higher level with better results over a long period of time in different weight classes...... then Dan Henderson.

He may not KO everybody and he may sqweak out some wins, but thats part of the sport, he knows how to use the rules to his advantage.

Anderson could make a LHW run and surpass him soon.

GSP could make a MW run.

BJ... etc etc.

Even if my boy..... Cain won the belt, was longest defending HW Champion in UFC history. He would be hard pressed to beat the feats of Dan Henderson. Being in the weakest division is hardly being the GOAT. Even if Cain does it.


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

If Kevin Randleman had a few more wins over some top fighters he would be close to having as an amazing career as Hendo.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

alizio said:


> Hendo > Fedor
> 
> he just fought top guys all the time. he came to the UFC when the top guys did and kept fighting them.
> 
> ...


The thing I always say when people say something about Dan and decisions is the greatest always find a way to win, he may have gone to the judges and he may have been given a couple lucky ones. But he won and it's not like the guy has never finished anyone, he has mauled some guys, long before he KO'd Wand he was brutal in Pride.

Plus when you fight top guys, you're not going to finish everyone you get in with, it's not easy to KO elite fighters.


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

JimmyJames said:


> If Kevin Randleman had a few more wins over some top fighters he would be close to having as an amazing career as Hendo.


oh kevin randlemen.......what could have been. Olympic medalist, one of the craziest fights ever vs fedor......but you cant compare the two really. kevin went and lost to cans while dan continued to fight top guys and beat them.


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

Thelegend said:


> well i dont think it was luck it was just the way he fought (lay and...you know the rest) that made his wins split decisions. but if you look at early on he really used his wrestling as opposed to now where he relies on his right hand.Hes had a good career with some big wins and competitive losses.
> 
> he was never a real dominant fighter but guys feared him because he could beat anybody put in front of him with his skill-set.


When I say luck, I mean he was more on the winning side than on the losing side, considering those split decisions could have gone either way. 

And Dan's victory against Nog is a pure gift from the judges.


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

Thelegend said:


> oh kevin randlemen.......what could have been. Olympic medalist, one of the craziest fights ever vs fedor......but you cant compare the two really. kevin went and lost to cans while dan continued to fight top guys and beat them.


Yea that was my point if Randleman had won a few more fights vs top talent and not lost a few fights to lesser fighters he would be up there with Hendo.

Both Hendo and Randleman have some of the hardest fought resumes in MMA currently. The both fought just about everybody that matters for their weight class.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Freelancer said:


> When I say luck, I mean he was more on the winning side than on the losing side, considering those split decisions could have gone either way.
> 
> And Dan's victory against Nog is a pure gift from the judges.


Thats right, but a guy like Hendo should at least get more recognition then for example Couture!


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

JimmyJames said:


> Yea that was my point if Randleman had won a few more fights vs top talent and not lost a few fights to lesser fighters he would be up there with Hendo.
> 
> Both Hendo and Randleman have some of the hardest fought resumes in MMA currently. The both fought just about everybody that matters for their weight class.


oh i agree completely, if only but things just work out differently for different fighters.

@freelancer- in that case i can't really argue but i still think luck might be the wrong word, maybe generous judging?


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

Thelegend said:


> oh i agree completely, if only but things just work out differently for different fighters.
> 
> @freelancer- in that case i can't really argue but i still think luck might be the wrong word, maybe generous judging?


You could say that. 

And Alizio, Fedor also fought very good fighters, and has just one somewhat disputable decision. So you couldn't possibly say that Hendo>Fedor.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Freelancer said:


> You could say that.
> 
> And Alizio, Fedor also fought very good fighters, and has just one somewhat disputable decision. So you couldn't possibly say that Hendo>Fedor.


Of course you can't no one is better than Fedor right? 

I just wanted to discuss Henderson's career a little, just give the guy a knob, I even said I didn't think he was the GOAT, yet we still tail spin into ******* Fedor talk.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

Freelancer said:


> You could say that.
> 
> And Alizio, Fedor also fought very good fighters, and has just one somewhat disputable decision. So you couldn't possibly say that Hendo>Fedor.


 did u read what i wrote??

Marciano was undefeated but only the most uneducated boxing fans would say he was the greatest ever.

Record alone doesnt cut the muster. It matters who you fought and when you fought them and for how long you did it for.

Losing a fight doesnt make you ineligable to be the greatest ever.

in fact its much the opposite. the greatest ever can rebound from losses and come back better. 

i hate the simplistity most Fedor fans think in.

you dont have to win 30 in a row or be undefeated for 10 years to be the GOAT. 

especially when your doing it in multiple divisions. and Fedor is in the historically weakest division in MMA.

Who is to say if Fedor didnt take the low road after Pride disbanded and went to the UFC like Hendo did that he wouldnt have lost by now??

Hendo didnt protect his record or his belts. he wanted the champions of UFC. ASAP.

sounds like something a REAL GOAT would do instead of hiding in the shadows behind some shady company.

--------------------

anyways im sorry for derailing the Hendo thread. i will speak no more. i was just giving my opinion that Hendo is the GOAT and of course Fedor fans cant just grin and bear it, they must speak out of my blasphemy from the hilltops.

Hendo is the man, ENUFF SAID


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

OK, if you two want it that way, let's get back to Hendo. Imagine if he had lost all those split decisions which could've easily happened. Would he still be eligible for GOAT and would you still appreciate him that much?

And I did read your post Alizio, and I don't think you are fair to Marciano. It's not his fault if the HW division was a bit weaker when he was on top. The fact is, he didn't duck anyone and he defeated everyone in his path. 49-0-0, 43 KO's. That alone ranks him among the very best ever.


----------



## evilappendix (Jan 4, 2007)

Yeah Hendo is without a doubt one of the most underrated fighters out there. He has a very impressive record that many guys who are hyped ten times more than he is could only dream of having.


----------



## Rastaman (Feb 25, 2010)

JimmyJames said:


> If Kevin Randleman had a few more wins over some top fighters he would be close to having as an amazing career as Hendo.


Definitely not. Randleman had a pretty good career, no doubt, but a record of 17 - 14 is definitely not even close to Hendo's record of 25 - 7 (not to mention his 2 Pride titles in two divisions, ufc title, Rings/Pride/Brazil Open fight tourny wins).


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

Rastaman said:


> Definitely not. Randleman had a pretty good career, no doubt, but a record of 17 - 14 is definitely not even close to Hendo's record of 25 - 7 (not to mention his 2 Pride titles in two divisions, ufc title, Rings/Pride/Brazil Open fight tourny wins).


My point was that if a few of the losses on his career vs top level fighters were wins instead he would be up there with Hendo.

They both have fought a whos who of MMArtist.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Dan Henderson has 9 split decision wins on his record. He's got (essentially) zero submission skills and more than half of his wins are by decision. 

When he beat Vitor, Vitor's sister had just been kidnapped in Brazil and he had no composure because of it, just had to mention that in there.


I think Dan is one of the most "solid" fighters - not well rounded, but solid - in the world. There's nobody he wouldn't give problems too. But I don't consider him elite and he's maybe a little overrated. 


I mean... like everyone else said. What if his 9 split decisions had gone the other way? 


Plus some people said he's going to walk through SF's MW division. A mid-tier SF fighter in Misaki beat Henderson at arguably Henderson's prime, and yet SF's champions are going to get crushed by him. :confused03:


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

khoveraki said:


> Dan Henderson has 9 split decision wins on his record. He's got (essentially) zero submission skills and more than half of his wins are by decision.
> 
> When he beat Vitor, Vitor's sister had just been kidnapped in Brazil and he had no composure because of it, just had to mention that in there.
> 
> ...


I don't agree with much of that, but I see your point on everything except for Dan being overrated. I really hope that's a joke, Dan is never in the conversation about GOAT or even in the talk when MW comes up. The only time he ever gets talked about is when people are discussing who could possibly beat Silva and even then it's not much of a mention, it's just maybe Hendo could have in a rematch.

I'm sorry, but you don't hold two titles in two divisions if you aren't a great fighter. It's as simple as that, yes he's won a lot of decisions and it's 8 split decisions btw not 9, but so has Jon Fitch, does that mean Fitch isn't a great fighter? And if you ask me Dan has easily fought tougher competition.

Dan is going to run right through SF, there just isn't the ability at MW in SF. Dan wants another title before he retires, he's driven and Jake Shields style plays right into Dan's game. Shields doesn't have great stand-up and I don't see him taking Dan down very easily or staying on top if he does take him down. 

Vitor's sister was kidnapped almost three years before he fought Dan Henderson, so nice try. That was sad about Vitor's sister though, either way. Vitor also tested positive for steroids after that fight.


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

Life B Ez said:


> I don't agree with much of that, but I see your point on everything except for Dan being overrated. I really hope that's a joke, Dan is never in the conversation about GOAT or even in the talk when MW comes up. The only time he ever gets talked about is when people are discussing who could possibly beat Silva and even then it's not much of a mention, it's just maybe Hendo could have in a rematch.
> 
> I'm sorry, but you don't hold two titles in two divisions if you aren't a great fighter. *It's as simple as that, yes he's won a lot of decisions and it's 8 split decisions btw not 9, but so has Jon Fitch, does that mean Fitch isn't a great fighter?* And if you ask me Dan has easily fought tougher competition.
> 
> ...


First of all I'm a fan of Hendo. But this sentence is not true, Fitch has about ten victories via decision but only 2 split-decisions. It's a BIG difference. In 8 victories of Hendo's career, some of them were really important, one out of three judges thought he didn't win the fight. So making his score a thing to appreciate is not really smart. He has faced the best, but his score is deceptive. It could have easily been 17-15 instead of 25-7.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Freelancer said:


> First of all I'm a fan of Hendo. But this sentence is not true, Fitch has about ten victories via decision but only 2 split-decisions. It's a BIG difference. In 8 victories of Hendo's career, some of them were really important, one out of three judges thought he didn't win the fight. So making his score a thing to appreciate is not really smart. He has faced the best, but his score is deceptive. It could have easily been 17-15 instead of 25-7.


I'm so tempted to say "and if I had wheels I'd be a wagon" right now and just leave it at that you have no idea, but I won't do that because I would like to keep this as civil as possible. 

You fail to include that four splits occurred before he was in Pride, two against heavyweights, Yvel and Nog one against a LHW in Babalu. He had only two wins by split in Pride against Kondo and Bustamante. Then a split against Rich Franklin a fight that took place at LHW. All this, while the man is a 185lb fighter. Not saying that's a reason for him to get a split knob, but it does mean he was fighting above his weight class, something wrestlers don't do. Elite strikers don't have as big an issue moving up because the size difference doesn't affect what their skill is. When a wrestler moves up, he is now trying to grapple with a man that could be possibly much larger than him.


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

Life B Ez said:


> I'm so tempted to say "and if I had wheels I'd be a wagon" right now and just leave it at that you have no idea, but I won't do that because I would like to keep this as civil as possible.
> 
> You fail to include that four splits occurred before he was in Pride, two against heavyweights, Yvel and Nog one against a LHW in Babalu. He had only two wins by split in Pride against Kondo and Bustamante. Then a split against Rich Franklin a fight that took place at LHW. All this, while the man is a 185lb fighter. Not saying that's a reason for him to get a split knob, but it does mean he was fighting above his weight class, something wrestlers don't do. Elite strikers don't have as big an issue moving up because the size difference doesn't affect what their skill is. When a wrestler moves up, he is now trying to grapple with a man that could be possibly much larger than him.


I have a better one for you: If Grandma had balls she'd be Grandpa.

I'm aware Hendo fought bigger fighters. However he regularly gave better performances at LHW than MW so I don't think he was over-matched against any LHW he faced. 
So I don't think moving up was ever a big problem for him. Those splits really made the difference in his career. He won King of the ring trophy with 2 split decisions in a row(one of which was VERY undeserving). He won the Pride MW title with a split decision. Once again(broken record, anyone?), if those splits went the other way he wouldn't have been half respected as he is now. He is not bad, just not as good as his record or titles show.

Thanks for keeping it civilized.:thumbsup:


EDIT: I forgot to mention, Dan won the UFC 17 tournament with a split decision too.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Freelancer said:


> I have a better one for you: If Grandma had balls she'd be Grandpa.
> 
> I'm aware Hendo fought bigger fighters. However he regularly gave better performances at LHW than MW so I don't think he was over-matched against any LHW he faced.
> So I don't think moving up was ever a big problem for him. Those splits really made the difference in his career. He won King of the ring trophy with 2 split decisions in a row(one of which was VERY undeserving). He won the Pride MW title with a split decision. Once again(broken record, anyone?), if those splits went the other way he wouldn't have been half respected as he is now. He is not bad, just not as good as his record or titles show.
> ...


I'll give you the Nog gift, that was really just handed to Dan. The others I think all went to Dan fairly. But at the end of the day, he has those wins, he could have fewer titles, he could be a just a few wins over .500 but he isn't. Add the fact the guy has never been KO'd when you look at who he's fought that's just insane in it's own right. You also can't take away his high school, college and Olympic wrestling, there are a few all-americans in the UFC, not a whole lot of Olympians. 

He did Hendo Hop Wand when Wand was at his peak in Pride too. Just because it's one of my all-time favorite finishes, just the arms catching and Dan throwing the left, I mean KO Wand with a left standing toe to toe with him in Pride, you're a HOF just for that IMO. Hahahaha


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> I don't agree with much of that, but I see your point on everything except for Dan being overrated. I really hope that's a joke, Dan is never in the conversation about GOAT or even in the talk when MW comes up. The only time he ever gets talked about is when people are discussing who could possibly beat Silva and even then it's not much of a mention, it's just maybe Hendo could have in a rematch.
> 
> I'm sorry, but you don't hold two titles in two divisions if you aren't a great fighter. It's as simple as that, yes he's won a lot of decisions and it's 8 split decisions btw not 9, but so has Jon Fitch, does that mean Fitch isn't a great fighter? And if you ask me Dan has easily fought tougher competition.
> 
> ...


great post and so true! :thumbsup:



Life B Ez said:


> I'm so tempted to say "and if I had wheels I'd be a wagon" right now and just leave it at that you have no idea, but I won't do that because I would like to keep this as civil as possible.
> 
> You fail to include that four splits occurred before he was in Pride, two against heavyweights, Yvel and Nog one against a LHW in Babalu. He had only two wins by split in Pride against Kondo and Bustamante. Then a split against Rich Franklin a fight that took place at LHW. All this, while the man is a 185lb fighter. Not saying that's a reason for him to get a split knob, but it does mean he was fighting above his weight class, something wrestlers don't do. Elite strikers don't have as big an issue moving up because the size difference doesn't affect what their skill is. When a wrestler moves up, he is now trying to grapple with a man that could be possibly much larger than him.


great post and so true! :thumbsup:



Life B Ez said:


> I'll give you the Nog gift, that was really just handed to Dan. The others I think all went to Dan fairly. But at the end of the day, he has those wins, he could have fewer titles, he could be a just a few wins over .500 but he isn't. Add the fact the guy has never been KO'd when you look at who he's fought that's just insane in it's own right. You also can't take away his high school, college and Olympic wrestling, there are a few all-americans in the UFC, not a whole lot of Olympians.
> 
> He did Hendo Hop Wand when Wand was at his peak in Pride too. Just because it's one of my all-time favorite finishes, just the arms catching and Dan throwing the left, I mean KO Wand with a left standing toe to toe with him in Pride, you're a HOF just for that IMO. Hahahaha


great post and so true! :thumbsup:

Many many tend to forget, that Hendo is already 39 now and *STILL * fights in his prime, against the best fighters out there. Just look at guys like Wandy (only 33 years of age), Chuck and Co who already struggle so much more and are thinking about retirement where Hendo keeps fighting about the belts in the biggest organizations out there.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

*Henderson - fought most champs in most weight classes!!!*

Nobody fought more major org champions from more weight classes then Hendo!


HW champs: Antonio Rodrigo Nogueira (2x)
LHW champs: Wanderlei Silva (2x)
Quinton Jackson
Vitor Belfort
Babalu (Strikeforce)
Yuki Kondo (if you count Rings champs)
MW champs: Anderson Silva
Rich Franklin
Murilo Bustamante
Kazuo Misaki (grand prix winner)
WW champs: Carlos Newton

Legend!


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

BobbyCooper said:


> Nobody fought more major org champions from more weight classes then Hendo!
> 
> 
> HW champs: Antonio Rodrigo Nogueira (2x)
> ...


Yeah, no one can say they've done that, not even the all powerful Fedor, he's fought the best and beaten a lot of them too. Only two guys I would really liked to have seen him fight that he didn't, Nate Marquardt and I would have loved to have seen Henderson v Shogun especially if it had been in Pride.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

Rauno™ said:


> You can add Strikeforce's middleweight title into his collection. Thank god, gotta love Dan Henderson.


..I'm with you on that. Hendo is a already a living legend. He left the UFC with a HUGE bang sporting one of the most brutal KO's ever. I can't wait until The SF MW belt is strapped around his waist. He's fought the toughest fighters and I kinda feel sorry for Jake Shields because he's reign will be over. It's almost impossible to not like Dan Henderson...


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> He did Hendo Hop Wand when Wand


LOL, Hendo Hop. First time I've heard that :thumbsup:


----------



## NotDylan (Jul 13, 2009)

Yeah, I got a man crush on Hendo, so what?

He's oh so close to being the greatest MW of all time if it wasn't for his major weakness: he sometimes forgets that he's one of the best wrestlers in mma.

AND HE THROWS STRIKES WITH HIS SHOULDERS.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Hey bumping this thread just because we can add SF LHW to his resume. 

And I've been thinking a younger Hendo could have given Jones problems, not anymore sadly, he's 40, but I think Henderson is the prototype to beat Jones.

Ability to end a fight with a single punch, great clinch work and wrestling, granite chin and great cardio.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Great bump. Lotta info in this thread:thumbsup:


----------



## mma is the hit (Mar 8, 2011)

Hendo is something else. He is what Randy Couture is touted to be.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I think both Randy and Dan have very comparable careers. The two have done things for the sport that are very great achievments. I'm going to say it was destiny that they were both on Team Quest.


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

Hendo has to be in the top 10 of all time greats in MMA. And hes still kicking ass at the age of 40(?). Whilst he has had a few lucky decisionds go his way (Franklin, Nog) hes still been and continues to be a superb fighter.


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

pipe said:


> Hendo has to be in the top 10 of all time greats in MMA. And hes still kicking ass at the age of 40(?). *Whilst he has had a few lucky decisionds go his way (Franklin, Nog) hes still been and continues to be a superb fighter*.


More than a few. But he is a great fighter, especially considering his age.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I certainly agree the Franklin fight was close. Big Nog though avenged his fight though. But Henderson is certainly great.


----------



## METALLICA_RULES (Feb 12, 2011)

His best moment in the UFC was his KTFO of Bisping. That knockout truly is awesome.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

Hendo has had a truely impressive career. He is probably my favorite fighter next to rich. Hendo is got to go down as one of the all-time greats having successful fights against top guy in 3 weight classes. Holding the pride belts in 2 weight classes at the same time and I got a feeling he will be the strikeforce LHW champ for a while now unless he go's back to the ufc. Hendo is one of the greatest of all time and seems to be a good guy as well. One of my favorites for sure.


----------



## mma is the hit (Mar 8, 2011)

kantowrestler said:


> I think both Randy and Dan have very comparable careers. The two have done things for the sport that are very great achievments. I'm going to say it was destiny that they were both on Team Quest.


Yes, they have both done a lot for the sport and both have had excellent careers. But in the end, W-L ratio is on Dan's side.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well considering how many title fights Randy has been in compared to Dan, I'd say it is understandable. But you are right that Dan has a better overall record. Then again Randy would be so much more known.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

kantowrestler said:


> Well considering how many title fights Randy has been in compared to Dan, I'd say it is understandable. But you are right that Dan has a better overall record. Then again Randy would be so much more known.


randy will be more know because his fights were more shocking and exciting. He was always seen as the underdog in most of his fights but he rose to the occasion and won most of the time. 

he wasnt suppose to beat rizzo but he did he wasn't suppose to beat chuck but he did he wasn't suppose to beat titio but he spanked him and he beat vitor as well. Then no one expected him to beat big tim but he did and the after that he dominated GG which no one was expecting. 
the situation he was in was just more exciting. 

hendo is still one of the all time greats and has had a career as good or better than randy's.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Let's not forget that Randy did pretty well against Brock. And not only did he beat Rizzo once, but twice. Dan also pulled some upsets.


----------



## METALLICA_RULES (Feb 12, 2011)

I just watched Dan's fight against Renato Sobral from Strikeforce. That knockout was awesome!


----------



## Risto (Oct 11, 2006)

Personally speaking, Henderson knocking out Bisping and shutting that twat-trap of his has got to be my favourite.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, I can't call that knockout anything less then beautiful. Bisping was talking smack and then he got knocked out. To me it was even more funny that Bisping tried to take down the wrestler.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Freelancer said:


> I think, in spite of his accomplishments, Tito and Randy are more recognized because Hendo has more split decision victories than any MMA fighter I know. That means a lot of his fights could have easily gone either way. He wasn't dominant enough, he was lucky to have won all those fights.


This!

Dan has more questionable split decision victories then anyone else I know! You'll never be able to convince me he beat Murilo Bustamante (Second fight), Ninja Rua, or Yuki Kondo!

But I will admit that he put a smile on my face when he KO'ed Wanderlei Silva!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

His knockout against Silva was probably one of the best of his career. Also those split decisions were reasons why you don't leave it up to the judges. Those guys he beat have no one to blame but themselves for not finishing Dan while they had the chance.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Bumping this for a campaign to put Henderson in the top 5 greatest ever list.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

He without a doubt should be at least in the top 5, if not the top 3. Only guys I would put over him are Anderson Silva and Chuck Liddell.


----------



## Notoriousxpinoy (Aug 26, 2007)

Of all time? Ehhh maybe top 5 but 3 is reaching a bit. Silva, GSP is already ahead of him. I want to say Fedor due to accomplishments and same with Randy.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Notoriousxpinoy said:


> Of all time? Ehhh maybe top 5 but 3 is reaching a bit. Silva, GSP is already ahead of him. I want to say Fedor due to accomplishments and same with Randy.


I disagree. 

1.) A top 3 best of all time fighter shouldn't fight, if you can even call it that anymore, like GSP does. 
2.) Randy Couture has done a lot for the business but honestly his record isn't very good. 
3.) Fedor's last 3 fights are proof of why he shouldn't be in the top 3.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

AlphaDawg said:


> I disagree.
> 
> 1.) A top 3 best of all time fighter shouldn't fight, if you can even call it that anymore, like GSP does.
> 2.) Randy Couture has done a lot for the business but honestly his record isn't very good.
> 3.) Fedor's last 3 fights are proof of why he shouldn't be in the top 3.


Why shouldn't they fight? GSP and Silva already have more decorated careers then most fighters who would be in the top 5 list, those who aren't fighting. GSP and Silva are fighting the best of the best in their prime. Once GSP beats up Diaz, he will have cleaned out the WW division in all of MMA, there may be one fighter in Belator, can't remember. 

Chuck Liddell wouldn't have the same reputation as he does now if Rampage or Shogun were in the UFC during his reigning champion days. They were the 2 best fighters at LHW and both would tear up the UFC LHW division. 

GSP and Anderson are definitely in the top 3 and ahead of Chuck


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Spec0688 said:


> Why shouldn't they fight? GSP and Silva already have more decorated careers then most fighters who would be in the top 5 list, those who aren't fighting. GSP and Silva are fighting the best of the best in their prime. Once GSP beats up Diaz, he will have cleaned out the WW division in all of MMA, there may be one fighter in Belator, can't remember.
> 
> Chuck Liddell wouldn't have the same reputation as he does now if Rampage or Shogun were in the UFC during his reigning champion days. They were the 2 best fighters at LHW and both would tear up the UFC LHW division.
> 
> GSP and Anderson are definitely in the top 3 and ahead of Chuck


I didn't say that they shouldn't fight. I said they shouldn't fight like GSP does.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

AlphaDawg said:


> I didn't say that they shouldn't fight. I said they shouldn't fight like GSP does.


Very true, GSp is up there for p4p but the way he fights is a disgrace. Its also sad how gsp gets a pass for his style but everybody including my self hates on Jon Ftich who is the same but less dominate. If GSp returns to the gsp he was before getting ko by serra he would be p4p. However since he has turned boring i kinda forgot gsp was one time a very good striker with high kicks, flying knees,etc.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Imho when making a goat list you have to look and who they fought what they accomplished and how they did it.

My personal top 5 is 
1. Anderson Silva
2. Bas Rutten
3. Gsp
4. Dan Henderson
5. And insane tie between, Wanderlei, Frank Shamrock, Fedor and a few others.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

Life B Ez said:


> Imho when making a goat list you have to look and who they fought what they accomplished and how they did it.
> 
> My personal top 5 is
> 1. Anderson Silva
> ...


bas are you serious?

he got dominated by ken shamrock twice. one of the fights was a knee bar in 1:17 i think and bass amounted no offense. you have to put ken shamrock above Bas


----------



## _CaptainRon (May 8, 2007)

Hendo has a ridiculous chin, and has maintained that for his entire career. It saved him tonight and I'm truly amazed that it's held up after all the wars Hendo has been through.


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

1. Silva
2. GSP
3. Hendo

imo. this fight will have done ALOT to add to his legacy, huge win.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

americanfighter said:


> bas are you serious?
> 
> he got dominated by ken shamrock twice. one of the fights was a knee bar in 1:17 i think and bass amounted no offense. you have to put ken shamrock above Bas


Those fights were very early and Bas was a pure striker at that point. But if you look at how he ended his career, 20-0-1 to end his career, with only a single decision, and he won a UFC belt. Compared to Ken Shamrock, who has destroyed his career by refusing to retire and being dominated by Tito badly twice. If pressed I would probably drop Bas below Dan to fourth, but not out of the top 5.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Are we talking about veterans here? Or are we talking about pioneers? Cause remember Dan Henderson was a pioneer in his own right.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

Don't know how you can have Bas in the top 5 considering he faced more cans then Fedor. If you have Bas in the top 5, you should have Fedor.


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

Top 10 All-Time P4P

1 Anderson Silva
2 Fedor Emelianenko
3 Georges St. Pierre
4 Dan Henderson
5 Matt Hughes
6 Chuck Liddell
7 BJ Penn
8 Wanderlei Silva
9 Minotauro Nogueira
10 Randy Couture

I got Hendo at 4 I guess. TBH I had him in the top 5 before this fight.

Oh and people are putting way to much stock into Fedor's recent bouts. He was a dominate fighter in the toughest division in MMA for quite a while (Pride HW).


----------



## MMAnWEED (Aug 8, 2010)

1.)GSP - The only man to dominate his division this thoroughly, never have an opponent face him that he hasn't beaten, and bring an extraordinary amount of humbleness and true martial art spirit - Description of the GOAT

2.)Anderson Silva - Faced the best of the best in the world at his division and even went up to 205 to humiliate an above average fighter and an ex champion. If this man lived 500 years ago, there would be embellished stories of this man slaying men by the hundreds with his fists. That's how bad ass Mr. Silva is. Unfortunately, he has faced opponents that he has not defeated which separates him and GSP. 

3.)Fedor Emelianenko - Defeated 4 ex UFC HW champions which included beating big nog (interim champ) TWICE. Made 6'8 Tim Sylvia look like he never fought a day in his life. Got slammed on his head by a wrestling powerhouse and came back to win. Took down Cro Cop when Mirko was in his prime. Defeated countless amounts of elite Japanese fighters including the freakish 7'2 Hong-Man Choi. Realistically undefeated in his first 33 professional mma matches. I dont care how great you are, in a sport where anything can happen and you defeat 33 trained killers in a row including all that I have listed above, you're one of the greatest of all time. That's about as difficult as going undefeated in the NFL two seasons in a row and he did this all at a pudgy 230 lbs. Say what you will about Fedor but give the man some respect.

4.)Dan Henderson - Arguably the most impressive resume of all time. Carlos Newton, Babalu twice, Big Nog, Renzo Gracie, Bustamante twice, Gono, Belfort, Wanderlei Silva, Franklin, Bisping, and now FEDOR. God damn...

5.) Bas Rutten- Came the closest to matching Fedor's absurd feat by getting his own winning streak going before retiring. 22 straight matches without getting defeated including wins over, Frank Shamrock, Maurice Smith, Funaki, Guy Mezger (insanely underrated), Kohsaka, and winning the UFC hw championship over Kevin Randleman. He retired and came back 7 years later to dominate Ruben Villareal at the age of 41. Once he got his ground game at an elite level, he instantly became a hell on earth type of fighter to deal with. One of the toughest and greatest characters in MMA history.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I hate to say it but GSp is not truely humble. Though Silva has faced men he has not defeated before I'm sure that if faced them now he would destroy them. Also with Henderson let's remember that he gave Big Nog a run for his money.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> I hate to say it but GSp is not truely humble. Though Silva has faced men he has not defeated before I'm sure that if faced them now he would destroy them. Also with Henderson let's remember that he gave Big Nog a run for his money.


He actually beat big nog the first time.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah that is true. I think he is going to stay with Strikeforce. Basically the man has no where else to go and he has never had any problems with Dana White besides money.


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

JustinCulaj said:


> Anderson Silva. Most dominant fighter of all time, and he knocked out ya boy Henderson.


Agreed, but ummmm he didn't knock out Hendo.....


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, Henderson wasn't knocked out by Henderson. He got caught but wasn't knocked out. Silva submitted Henderson after working him.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> Yeah, Henderson wasn't knocked out by Henderson. He got caught but wasn't knocked out. Silva submitted Henderson after working him.


If Henderson landed cleanly I guarantee Henderson would go down. Not even Henderson can endure the H-bomb.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Please define what H-bomb are you talking about?


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> Please define what H-bomb are you talking about?


It's the big right hand that Henderson would land on Henderson if they ever fought and Henderson would go to sleep while Henderson celebrates his victory.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

So you are talking about something that we could only see in UFC Undisputed. Honestly I would agree with you but we will never know. No one fighter is exactly like another fighter.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> Yeah, Henderson wasn't knocked out by Henderson. He got caught but wasn't knocked out. Silva submitted Henderson after working him.


Reread your post. I was trying to be funny but you aren't getting it:thumbsdown:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well I admitedly have a very thin sense of humor. This didn't cover it.


----------

